# Cash transfer Dubai to South Africa



## Charlotte23 (Dec 29, 2012)

Could anyone please assist me with info on how to transfer money from Dubai to South Africa on a regular basis? We are relocating to Dubai and have a couple things that need to be paid in SA. 

Any advise will be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Once you have a bank account in Dubai you can set up a standing instruction with your bank to transfer a set amount of money on a monthly basis or you can add a beneficiary to your account online and transfer the money online from your Dubai account when you need to.

It's very much the same as back home.


----------



## Charlotte23 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Charlotte23 said:


> Thank you very much.


You can go via your bank or you can also use an exchange house (for regular as well as lump sum transfers) which should offer a better rate of exchange. General info on this link and works for any currency.

Thinking of moving your Dirhams or Dollars to Sterling? Want the best rates? | Financialuae's Blog


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Charlotte23 said:


> Could anyone please assist me with info on how to transfer money from Dubai to South Africa on a regular basis? We are relocating to Dubai and have a couple things that need to be paid in SA.
> 
> Any advise will be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


You can PM me, I know some peeps who make this happen with less cost and ensuring you dont loose on the exchange rate


----------



## Brutalin (Jul 28, 2013)

Charlotte23 said:


> Thank you very much.


Hi Charlotte,

Have you arrived here in Dubai yet?

Have you managed to send money home? Would love some feedback, I am contemplating sending some money home, but also don't have a clue.

Dankie


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Brutalin said:


> Hi Charlotte,
> 
> Have you arrived here in Dubai yet?
> 
> ...


Meneer hoeveel wil jy stuur?


----------



## Charlotte23 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi, yes I am in Dubai and I do transfers through my bank this side to my account in SA.


----------



## Brutalin (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi,

Ek het gedink so AED 10K, net eers kyk of dit anderkant uitkom. Haha

Is daar 'n vaste persentasie wat mens betaal of hoe werk dit?


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Brutalin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ek het gedink so AED 10K, net eers kyk of dit anderkant uitkom. Haha
> 
> Is daar 'n vaste persentasie wat mens betaal of hoe werk dit?


PM me once you can?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys please stick to English, pm's can be in any language, but English on the forum please


----------

